# Fungal infection - Guinea Pig.



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys

I took Luna to the vets yesterday and the vet thinks that it is proberly a fungal infection. She says that it was good thinking to start everyone on Ivermectin anyway as it can be used as a preventative and it looked similar to mites. She got a second opinion from the other vet just to be sure that she thought it was fungal aswell.

So then it came to treatments and I told her what Lil Miss had said on here about the Daktarin and she said she could see how it would work. The only thing she could actually prescribe for her there was a wash which wasnt actually licenced for use in small animals anyway. She said if someone has suggested it, knows it works and it was safe when they did use it then I might aswell try it.

So I went to Superdrug and got some Daktarin, the vet told me to put it on the back of her ear first to make sure there was no reaction then to start treatment of the affected area today. I am amazed by how much better it looks with just 1 application, it looks less sore and much less scaly 

*Lil Miss - How often do you reccomend I apply it and for how long? The vet said everyday and 6-8 weeks but she's never used it before so didnt really know. She has actually asked me to update her with how it goes, if she knows it works she can reccomend it in the future 
Rep already heading your way Lil Miss *

Will keep you guys updated aswell as the vet!

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

glad to hear your getting it under control hun 

the cream should be applied 2 - 3 times a day, you cant over do it with it, and with it only being a cream they can rub it off after a bit, so applying it more then once a day is really recommended

as for how long, it depends on how persistent the condition is, i would carry on applying till 5 days after the area looks normal again


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> glad to hear your getting it under control hun
> 
> the cream should be applied 2 - 3 times a day, you cant over do it with it, and with it only being a cream they can rub it off after a bit, so applying it more then once a day is really recommended
> 
> as for how long, it depends on how persistent the condition is, i would carry on applying till 5 days after the area looks normal again


Ok, will start doing twice a day from tomorrow, I can do it before and after work  I didnt want to overdose her! Its looking even better today  So should I do it 5 days after the hair starts growing back properly?

Thanks so much 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

5 days from when the skin looks normal, fur can start to grow back while the skin is still recovering, so you need to keep an eye on the condition of the skin itself

so pleased shes starting to look better,has she got to go back for a recheck at all?


----------

